# 1978 S2 7.3 spinnaker halyard



## ltbullish (Aug 21, 2012)

hi, new here and try to get some help with installing a spinnaker halyard (asymmetrical) outside of mask. anyone had done that? It seems i can go with a bail. what should i look for(vendor, size, fittings, etc) and can i install it without stepping the mask?

thanks for your help.


----------



## FOD (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you ever figure it out? Pics?


----------

